# Surf fishing @ Perdido Pass



## groundpounder (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello to all, just joined the forum and already feel like an old salt... there's a lot of good info here keep up the good work. I live in north Alabama (ROLL TIDE!!!) and usually get down to the beach once or twice a year and have taken an interest in surf fishing. Anyway will be down the week of Oct 12 and hope to catch a few pompano, we are staying just west of the bridge at Perdido Pass within walking distance of the jetties, is this a good area for pomps or should I plan on fishing elsewhere? Thanks for any info!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *groundpounder (9/20/2009)*Hello to all, just joined the forum and already feel like an old salt... there's a lot of good info here keep up the good work. I live in north Alabama (ROLL TIDE!!!) and usually get down to beach once or twice a year and have taken an interest in surf fishing. Anyway will be down the week ofOct 12 and hope to catch a few pompano, we are staying just west of the bridge at Perdido Pass within walking distance of the jetties, is this a good area for pomps or should I plan on fishing elsewhere? Thanks for any info!


I caught this one (and a couple of more undersized ones) in the surf just west of the jetties earlier this year. There is a spot where the current off the west jetty makes kind of a channel through the sandbar I have always had pretty good luck working the edges of the "channel" and the second sand bar.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Where you from in North Alabama?


----------



## groundpounder (Aug 31, 2009)

> *Deeplines (9/21/2009)*Where you from in North Alabama?


Cherokee county just north east of Weiss Lake.


----------



## groundpounder (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info Trigger, hope to catch a few of those.(man they are good eating)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Should be good numbers of pompano, sheepshead and redfish at that time. There will also be a lot of bluefish and spanish mackeral as well if you fish off the ends of the jetty with got-chas and spoons and anything else that is small and shiny.


----------

